# Is it possible / reasonable to move a septic tank?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They will pump it out, cave in the old tank and put a new tank in, as long as the soil is correct for drainage. It is possible that your current field for the drain has collapsed, or plugged with mud.

You will not like the costs of installing the new tank and Septic field, along with caving in the old one. That includes moving the drain pipe over, where it exits the house.

Most likely it would just be cheaper to have them move the field, than go through all of the hassle of installing a new tank, unless the current one is showing signs of the concrete starting to break apart.


----------



## blackdirt (Jun 22, 2015)

gregzoll said:


> They will pump it out, cave in the old tank and put a new tank in, as long as the soil is correct for drainage. It is possible that your current field for the drain has collapsed, or plugged with mud.
> 
> You will not like the costs of installing the new tank and Septic field, along with caving in the old one. That includes moving the drain pipe over, where it exits the house.
> 
> Most likely it would just be cheaper to have them move the field, than go through all of the hassle of installing a new tank, unless the current one is showing signs of the concrete starting to break apart.


I think you missed what I asked. Im wanting to move the current tank. I bought land that had a mobile on it. The tank is in a bad spot for building. I want to look into possibly moving the tank that was in the ground when I bought the land. 

I had the tank inspected and it is in excellent condition. Obviously the drain field needs to be moved / improved.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

blackdirt said:


> I think you missed what I asked. Im wanting to move the current tank. I bought land that had a mobile on it. The tank is in a bad spot for building. I want to look into possibly moving the tank that was in the ground when I bought the land.
> 
> I had the tank inspected and it is in excellent condition. Obviously the drain field needs to be moved / improved.


 you never know till you try..if it was inspected and you feel its worth moving ...call and get a couple estimates...that should tell you what you want to know ..from a cost factor vs new......


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I did not miss anything. They will not lift the old tank out of the ground and move it. They are required to collapse it, and use a newer tank under the current EPA guidelines. Like I stated before, you will not like the price for what you want done. So be ready to be really light in the checkbook.


----------



## blackdirt (Jun 22, 2015)

ben's plumbing said:


> you never know till you try..if it was inspected and you feel its worth moving ...call and get a couple estimates...that should tell you what you want to know ..from a cost factor vs new......


Right but get an estimate on what? A crane? What pros and cons will I see? Is this doable / legal? Whats the process? Would I just treat the process as if I were putting in a new system but already have the tank? I need to gradeadd dirt to theland. Should I gradeadd the dirt and get it how I want everywhere and then dig around the old tank and dig the hole where it will go and then lift it out / in? Whats the best method?

@gregzoll well then you failed to mentiom that they wont mive it. You just immediately said "They will cave it in" which causes a comminication issue because the way you wrote your post it is like you were just writing what would happen to the old tank if I put in a new one.as if.you didnt see everything.

Your guys need to understand Im asking because I dont know. So leaving bits out or using elipses doesnt help. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to discuss the options with your local board of health. So far as I know, there are no federal (read EPA) regulations that control septic issues, at least there were none during the period of time that I was the engineering consultant to our local Board of Health. There are state regulations in many states, and often local additional regulations.

So as to the feasibility of moving the tank and improving or reconstructing the field. In many jurisdictions, you need a septic system permit issued by the Board of Health. Changing any of the components, which would include the tank, sewer line, pumping chamber if you have one, distribution box, leach field or trenches, would require a modification to your permit, or a new permit. Your Board of Health representative should be able to explain the process. Upgrading a field may require additional testing in the area you want to put the field. Relocating the tank may be possible depending on local regulations, it is certainly possible (and sometimes done) in my area, where the cost to excavate and relocate the tank is less than the cost to put in a new tank. If the tank is in good condition, there is no reason it could not be excavated and relocated, unless prohibited by local regulation.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Would I just treat the process as if I were putting in a new system but already have the tank? I need to gradeadd dirt to theland. Should I gradeadd the dirt and get it how I want everywhere and


Ayuh,..... From what I've seen, you'll regrade yer lot, 'n do a brand new setic system,....

The ole systems are usually abandon in place,....

Best tool for the job is probably a fairly large trackhoe,....


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

every area is different about its codes as to what it will or won't allow...if you had the tank inspected ..he the inspector should have told you if your system is up to the present code and if it was able to be moved and reinstalled at another location...were here to try and help not frustrate you.....maybe in gregs area that is what would happen...in my area it may be different...so with that said call you local people and see what is the best way for you to proceed.. we don't always have the answer.... sorry ben sr:yes:


----------



## blackdirt (Jun 22, 2015)

Daniel I will call environmental services tomorrow. Really appreciate the reply. Thanks everyone.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you know the size of the existing tank? It may be too small for the new home


----------



## danzo (Jun 26, 2015)

ben's plumbing said:


> every area is different about its codes as to what it will or won't allow...if you had the tank inspected ..he the inspector should have told you if your system is up to the present code and if it was able to be moved and reinstalled at another location...were here to try and help not frustrate you.....maybe in gregs area that is what would happen...in my area it may be different...so with that said call you local people and see what is the best way for you to proceed.. we don't always have the answer.... sorry ben sr::


In all fairness Greg's initial post did seem like he missed something due to left out information. if he would have started with "in my area they won't move it" it would have been far less confusing. @ben's plumbing I don't think he was frustrated that Greg didn't have the answer I think it was more the fact that there was a miscommunication and Greg was hostile about it. 


Aside from that, in my area if is up to code they will move it. I would call the inspector and double check it was up to code.


----------



## blackdirt (Jun 22, 2015)

TheEplumber said:


> Do you know the size of the existing tank? It may be too small for the new home



Its 1000 gallons.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

danzo said:


> In all fairness Greg'snitial post did seem like he missed something due to left out information. if he would have started with "in my area they won't move it" it would have been far less confusing.
> 
> In my area if it is up to code they will move it. I would call the inspector and double check it was up to code.


 yep i see that ..but iam not siding with anyone just want to help... thats why i said about frustrating him we don't want to do that...good point though..thanks ben sr


----------



## blackdirt (Jun 22, 2015)

Im wanting to add dirt on top of the existing drain field. would it hurt the tank to cap it and pull the existing drain fieldand pull the existing drain field / header section out?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

blackdirt said:


> Im wanting to add dirt on top of the existing drain field. would it hurt the tank to cap it and pull the existing drain field and pull the existing drain field / header section out?


Only way is to start making phone calls.

It is not just in my state when they collapse them and fill. It is in a lot of states. That is because if they have been in the ground for a long time. Once they start trying to dig around it, to lift it, the whole unit can end up collapsing on them.

To lift & move is a lot more expensive than just putting in one of the newer better systems.

http://www.lyttleco.com/septic-tank-maintenance/can-a-septic-tank-be-moved/
http://www.epa.gov/owm/septic/pubs/homeowner_guide_long.pdf


----------



## blackdirt (Jun 22, 2015)

I haven't called Environmental Services yet. I'm going to at lunch. What should I know about moving the tank though? What are the odds it will collapse upon moving it? Are my odds better if I just install a new system. Yes, the cost will hurt me, but I can swing it if I really try.

Does anyone out there have an idea numbers wise the difference in installing new and moving the tank? The tank I have is concrete and is apparently in great condition. (It's up to code and almost all water inside) The cost of a concrete tank is up to 5k. I would assume it would be much cheaper to hire a crane for a day than to shell out 3 - 5k on a new tank. Is there a better type of tank than concrete or do they all equally have their pros and cons?

Is there a way I can tell if the tank will collapse / break before moving it?

If I do move it is there a good method? I was thinking I could talk to environmental services and see if it'd be possible to pull out the drain field and cap the tank temporarily while it isn't in use or even attached to anything. Then add dirt I need and get the area how I need it. Then when I'm read I can excavate around the tank and dig the hole where it would be going and just lift it out of one hole into the other. The area is close enough the cran could do it very easily. Then I can get the drain field installed.

Obviously I'd consult a septic engineer before and during this process. I'll probably need another perc test, but the drain field will be in the same spot except angling the opposite way.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

OPS: Either you did not read the thread replies, or you did not believe them. In most jurisdictions, you CANNOT do anything to your field without a permit from your Board of Health. Changes probably require a NEW PLAN for the septic system. You can speculate all you want about the probabillity of breaking the tank when you move it, where you want to put the new system, etc., but none of it means anything until you talk to your BOARD of HEALTH about your project. We don't know where your project is, or even what your project is. Your Board of Health is not going to hang you just because you talk to them, they should be happy to explain the procedures and rules, then you can start thinking about what it is you want to do, and what it might cost.


----------



## blackdirt (Jun 22, 2015)

Daniel Holzman said:


> OPS: Either you did not read the thread replies, or you did not believe them. In most jurisdictions, you CANNOT do anything to your field without a permit from your Board of Health. Changes probably require a NEW PLAN for the septic system. You can speculate all you want about the probabillity of breaking the tank when you move it, where you want to put the new system, etc., but none of it means anything until you talk to your BOARD of HEALTH about your project. We don't know where your project is, or even what your project is. Your Board of Health is not going to hang you just because you talk to them, they should be happy to explain the procedures and rules, then you can start thinking about what it is you want to do, and what it might cost.


I've read every reply. Like I said, I'll call them at lunch.

I can still plan and come up with an strategy. I can stil lweigh pros and cons. I'm just trying to think ahead. You use the word speculate, but this is about more than that.

Assuming I am allowed to move it, assuming I do get the permits. What is the best plan of attack on moving the tank. That's what I'm getting at. Just thinking ahead, and trying to have an idea of what I might do. No need to be hostile.


----------



## danzo (Jun 26, 2015)

@Daniel Holzman no need to be so rude. The poster sounds like they are trying to plan things out so if they can move the tank they have ideas and know some options to look into.

We shouldn't berate people asking for help. OP knows there is chance he might not be able to move his tank. he says as much when he said he would call EV. Just because there is a chance he can't move the tank is no reason for him to not investigate options and ask people with experience the best way to move the tank just in case.

As far as your comment about speculating he tank will break.. I think that was a good question. Maybe there are areas he can tap on to see if they are weak. I don't know and apparently he doesn't know. So he asked if maybe there is a way to tell if the tank is flimsy before moving it. No harm in that. Plus asking before he calls gives him ideas of things to ask the HD. If he has an idea how he wants to do it he can ask them if that's an option. 

I see this all of the time. OP posts something someone comes along and does something (in this case another user wrote a post that seemed like they hadn't read something) and no one bats an eye.

Then the OP gets accused of the same thing the other person got away with and all Hell breaks loose.

@blackdirt, here is my advice. I don't think you're going to get answers to your question in this thread. Everyone is too hung up on the fact that you might not be able to move the tank that they aren't realizing you're asking for best methods to move it / go about this process and what to look into IN CASE you are able to move it.

I hate to suggest this, but you may even need to post to another forum and load your question. Maybe lead people believe you are allowed to move the tank and drain field and ask for advice on how to go about the project. Then after you get all the info you can from the health department and they say you can move it. You have info to know where to start looking / help planning. I hate to suggest that, but if people aren't going to read what you're asking here and accuse you of not reading you really have no choice.

I've lurked on this forum a long time and registered to answer this question because I wanted OP to know some areas will let you move it. But it's just turned into people getting angry over miscommunication. We need to work with each other to be helpful and to receive help.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The biggest issuin moving the tank. Is that when they start trying to lift it. It can be held down by any water mixed with the soil, which can cause the tank to break or crack, if the company is in a hurry.

They have to bring in a Excavator for the heavy lifting. A Backhoe for digging the trenches, unless they do it with the excavator.

You also have to consider soil makeup, how many other Septic systems in the area, water table height. Also if the system is uphill of a body of water on the property.

Most companies that do this work, handle all of the permits and EPA paperwork.


----------



## blackdirt (Jun 22, 2015)

gregzoll said:


> The biggest issuin moving the tank. Is that when they start trying to lift it. It can be held down by any water mixed with the soil, which can cause the tank to break or crack, if the company is in a hurry.
> 
> They have to bring in a Excavator for the heavy lifting. A Backhoe for digging the trenches, unless they do it with the excavator.
> 
> ...


Well I would do the digging myself. I would just need someone to come in and lift it out of one hole into the another.


----------



## blackdirt (Jun 22, 2015)

I am allowed to move it. I've got to call another number after 3:30 to see what my options are with the drain field. 

I think if it's possible, I'll remove the drain field and cap the tank. Then add dirt / grade and throughout that I can decide if I'm going to move it or cave it in.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You may as well have who is going to try and lift the tank, to also do the trenches. They can have the trenches dug in an hour, pipes laid, filled back in. Before you can say "Hey, I need a beer".

In our area, the Septic companies that empty the tanks, work with plumbers who have the proper permits for doing the work.


----------



## blackdirt (Jun 22, 2015)

gregzoll said:


> You may as well have who is going to try and lift the tank, to also do the trenches. They can have the trenches dug in an hour, pipes laid, filled back in. Before you can say "Hey, I need a beer".
> 
> In our area, the Septic companies that empty the tanks, work with plumbers who have the proper permits for doing the work.


That's a really good idea. I'd be paying for their time anyway. I'll look into this as an option.

I'm just scared I'll waste money moving it if it breaks.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That is why I am stating over and over, let them take the blame. My only concern is how old the current tank is.

The Septic guy has to be there to clean it out anyways. Plus they will be able to mark the area where the new field is going.

Also you will need room for the pipe, rock & sand if needed. See if they can bring a tank, just in case the old one does break on them. That way you are not waiting all day for one to be brought.

If they do not use it, they will just take it back and not charge you for it.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Depending on what's acceptable in your area a new tank might only cost about $1000. Digging up the old one might cost more than that. Just something to consider.

It might also be very worthwhile to get a local septic company out there to look at your exact situation. They may come up with the most economical options. They will see things in an on-site evaluation that can't be communicated well in a forum discussion.


----------



## blackdirt (Jun 22, 2015)

jogr said:


> Depending on what's acceptable in your area a new tank might only cost about $1000. Digging up the old one might cost more than that. Just something to consider.
> 
> It might also be very worthwhile to get a local septic company out there to look at your exact situation. They may come up with the most economical options. They will see things in an on-site evaluation that can't be communicated well in a forum discussion.


Yes, I'm planning to do this. I just haven't yet. What / who should I look for? Septic engineer?

Gregzoll thanks for the good poiints.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You are welcome. Just about every plumbing company in my area, does Septic installs. Your public health dept. should have their rules online. Or at least your state.


----------

